# E,XE,LE,SE?



## Ninja (Jun 18, 2005)

Okay, I've been here a little while and am kinda lost on something and hopefully one of you gents could answer it for me. 

I know the difference between the SE-R and all other b13 models, but what's the difference in things like the E, XE, LE, and SE?


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

Ninja said:


> Okay, I've been here a little while and am kinda lost on something and hopefully one of you gents could answer it for me.
> 
> I know the difference between the SE-R and all other b13 models, but what's the difference in things like the E, XE, LE, and SE?


E model is the BASE model. it comes with nothing more than what you NEED to drive. although some were equipt with AC, i think thats about it. they come with no power steering, no AC (in most cases), no anti-roll bars, no handle to release the gas door or trunk from with in the car, no intermitent wipes. etc etc.


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

I have a 94 Sentra2 dr LE. The car came with SE-R trunk lights, LED spoiler, SE-R Front bumper cover, power mirrors, ac, power steering, cruise control, and tachometer in the cluster. The stuff I didn't have was the sunroof, oem fog lights, leather shift boot, power windows, power door locks, chrome tip muffler, and of course, the SR20DE. Since I got into an accident, the repair guy gave me a 92 bumper so I installed a 626 lip on there instead.


----------



## Ninja (Jun 18, 2005)

Okay, all these options confude me. I've got an XE 2dr with intermitent wipers, a moon roof, A/C, the fuel door switch and no power anything. I've seen LE and SE without the trunk lights and the spoiler (which I want...)

Anyway, does anyone know if the E even had a cassette deck? and furthermore, why in the HELL are there any manuals out there without a tach? (like mine, until i swap for an NX cluster. w00t!)


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

In all production vehicles, a manual transmission is the base transmission, period. If you get a base model vehicle, there are no frills... that includes a tach. For some odd reason, car companies decide people with automatic transmissions, since they have to pay more, mine as well have something different. If you get a model other than base (SE, LE), you will get a tachometre on the gauge cluster, otherwise, you are playing it by ear. Today even, most car companies do not make tachs standard... companies like Volkswagen did not even offer tachs until the 1980s, and they were expensive add-ons.


----------



## B13boy (Dec 16, 2004)

I Have a 1992 Sentra E, which means the car needs EVERYTHING! It has a/c though. Car had no sway bars, took some off of an XE they worked ok, now I have SE-R bars and the cars handles well. The E makes mods EASY as it is a blank canvas to improve upon.


----------



## no1see2me (Oct 1, 2004)

E = Base Model
XE = Extras Model
SE = Sports Addition
LE = Luxury Edition


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

no1see2me said:


> E = Base Model
> XE = Extras Model
> SE = Sports Addition
> LE = Luxury Edition


I thinks SE = special edition and LE = limited edition. who agrees?


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

LE equals Limited Edition, and SE I think means Standard addition. Special would be the same as Limited...


----------



## Ninja (Jun 18, 2005)

SE-R = Special Edition Racing

so I conclude that SE = Special Edition


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Don't forget the XE - Limited :thumbup:


----------



## znamya (Sep 21, 2004)

pimpride said:


> LE equals Limited Edition, and SE I think means Standard addition. Special would be the same as Limited...


limited edition--From seinfeld --- limited by what, limited by the amount that they can sell?? or what


----------

